# Today on RO- Thursday



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 10th December 2009*



















Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 









*jameswaller* sadly lost  Red  very suddenly. Binky free...

*RaspberrySwirl* and her family sadly lost  Sebastian.  Binky free Sebastian...

*SunnyCait* lost  What  so suddenly a few days ago. Rest in peace What...

Please keep all our members who have recently suffered losses in your thoughts 
ray:


ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:




* Please keep the following bunnies and slaves in your thoughts:*

*Tripp*: worried about their bunny  losing fur 

*mistyjr*: has a baby bunny that has  diarrhea 



*



*


*Who is this?!





*[/align]


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 10, 2009)

Is that Michiko? (Did I spell it right?)

Rue


----------

